# Just One Bite Rat Poison -- no longer for sale???



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

i stopped on the ol' feed store in katy to pick up some rat poison. the lady who runs the place said that you won't be able to buy any of it after june of this year. 

can anyone confirm this? i bought extra because it works so good. i googled the active ingrediant: bromadiolone and couldn't find anything. anyone else know what's up the federal gov't taking this stuff off the shelf?


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Contrac is what I used to use. rs


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Sales end 6/4/2011:

http://edocket.access.gpo.gov/2009/E9-23452.htm


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Must be the plan to continue to let pests run all over us. The EPA discontinued Over N' Out fire ant treatment containing Fipronil this year. That was the best product I have ever used for fire ants...GRRRRR!!!


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Ouick kill baits are a thing of the past. Time is now needed to eradicate vermin
unless you possess the skills of self- proclaimed " I have no musical life or self - indulgent hobby to occupy my useless brain other than to play with toys that did not defend myself or country in order to take pot shots at rat`s guy. "
Use your brain that God gave you and do some constructive research on the net
without resorting to what may or may not work under certain conditions.
But, if Trusty Rusty says it`s true, it is gospel, hear it, believe it , go and sin no more. Amen, Brother Rustoleum !


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Rusty S said:


> Contrac is what I used to use. rs


 is the Contrac on the no sale list to? if so i may need to buy a pail


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

grandpa cracker said:


> Ouick kill baits are a thing of the past. Time is now needed to eradicate vermin
> unless you possess the skills of self- proclaimed " I have no musical life or self - indulgent hobby to occupy my useless brain other than to play with toys that did not defend myself or country in order to take pot shots at rat`s guy. "
> Use your brain that God gave you and do some constructive research on the net
> without resorting to what may or may not work under certain conditions.
> But, if Trusty Rusty says it`s true, it is gospel, hear it, believe it , go and sin no more. Amen, Brother Rustoleum !


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Active ingredient is Bromadiolone, don't know about any lists, though I do have a SPCB and TDA license. I know I can still buy it and in my opinion nothing works better than Contrac, comes in a paper bag and you just toss it where you want it, no more mice---years of Mexico and South Texas ranch houses treated and mouse free. rs


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/contrac-blox-rodenticide-p-80.html


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Cool,,, My new job is really gunna kick in now..

JQ,S RAT ERADICATION SERVICES..
 Just call, don't fret, don't let the EPA or PITA get in your way anymore. I promise to rid you of the problem , using no pesticides, live traps (why let em live) and to take the problem into my hands like it was my own..
 Just send PM...
JQ.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Cool,,, My new job is really gunna kick in now..
> 
> JQ,S RAT ERADICATION SERVICES..
> Just call, don't fret, don't let the EPA or PITA get in your way anymore. I promise to rid you of the problem , using no pesticides, live traps (why let em live) and to take the problem into my hands like it was my own..
> ...


 your gonna be a rich man $$$$, lol


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

If you have seen my work you would know that I am a proffesional.. here is a little look into my buisness.. We killem and thats a fact... No loose ends. no toxic baits and stuff that will kill your dogs or even your dam lazy cat that aint been doing its job. 
Here is a sample of my work..





Last nights job.

















No worries.. I got this.......


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

From what I understand, Rodenticides using bromadiolone has been reclassified by the EPA as Restricted Use Only, meaning only licensed pest control folks can use it. No more over-the-counter sales.


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Well guys pm me if you need any help with chemicals or baits.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Cool,,, My new job is really gunna kick in now..
> 
> JQ,S RAT ERADICATION SERVICES..
> Just call, don't fret, don't let the EPA or PITA get in your way anymore. I promise to rid you of the problem , using no pesticides, live traps (why let em live) and to take the problem into my hands like it was my own..
> ...


----------



## Tator Salad (Apr 13, 2008)

UH JQ,you forgot payment methods.Would that be Busch,Busch lite,Bud lite,Miller lite,or just whats on hand?


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

After June of this year, virtually all rodenticides will be restricted use, (available to licensed applicators only). The public will only be able to purchase a pre-filled, sealed bait station that, I think, will be a first generation rodenticide. Also, there are other new restrictions about how far away from buildings bait may be used, etc.


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

jeffscout said:


> Must be the plan to continue to let pests run all over us. The EPA discontinued Over N' Out fire ant treatment containing Fipronil this year. That was the best product I have ever used for fire ants...GRRRRR!!!


not exactly true...not discontinued...restricted sale.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> If you have seen my work you would know that I am a proffesional.. here is a little look into my buisness.. We killem and thats a fact... No loose ends. no toxic baits and stuff that will kill your dogs or even your dam lazy cat that aint been doing its job.
> Here is a sample of my work..
> 
> 
> ...


Just make sure you tell all the neighbors to hide their cats before you call...:slimer:


----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> If you have seen my work you would know that I am a proffesional.. here is a little look into my buisness.. We killem and thats a fact... No loose ends. no toxic baits and stuff that will kill your dogs or even your dam lazy cat that aint been doing its job.
> Here is a sample of my work..
> 
> 
> ...


Why'd ja put that Whataburger Ketchup on that dead rat for?


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Barefoot Boy said:


> Why'd ja put that Whataburger Ketchup on that dead rat for?


food p*rn!:work:


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

castaway300 said:


> not exactly true...not discontinued...restricted sale.


How can I get some?


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

you can still purchase where you always got it. come june 4, you will need a license.


----------

